# Middle GA Delta Waterfowl Banquet 2011



## chashlls150 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys. I just wanted to give everyone a heads up. Our Middle GA Delta Waterfowl banquet will be held on Nov 5th this year. It will be at Cox Capital Theatre in Downtown Macon. Doors Open at 6:30 PM. We have a ton of nice things the raffle off. Come show your support. You can PM me for all other details. Thanks fellas.


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 31, 2011)

Tickets are in guys, and going fast. PM me or chashlls150


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 8, 2011)

Delta Waterfowl Middle Georgia Chapter ----- 2011 Banquet
November 5, 2011 at the Cox Capitol Theatre in Macon, GA.
***Doors open at 6:30pm

Tickets:
·         Single à                              $55 (includes membership and meal)
·         Couple à                            $80 (includes 1 membership and two meals)
·         Sponsor à                         $100 (includes Sponsor membership and meal)
·         Canvasback Sponsor à $250 (includes Canvasback Sponsor membership and meal)
·         Patron à                            $500 (includes Patron membership and meal)
·         Table à                               $500 (includes 8 memberships, 8 meals and the option of a bottle of liquor and mixers OR $20 worth of raffle tickets)*
                                                                                *Liquor and mixers for Table are chosen by the venue staff at random, no requests.



Alcohol will be served at the event. $10 beer cup and $15 liquor cup. For more info or ticket sales please contact Tommy: 478.972.0661 or email: tbird20@hotmail.com

Thanks,

Tommy DeWitt


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Sep 8, 2011)

bottomless cup?


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 9, 2011)

yes sir


----------



## chashlls150 (Sep 9, 2011)

cutem'all1090 said:


> bottomless cup?


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 19, 2011)

Guys, our tables are selling fast! if you or any one you know would like to get one please contact me through PM or chashlls150


----------



## chashlls150 (Sep 26, 2011)

The banquet is just over a month out. Come show your support for waterfowl conservation. Thanks guys.


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 26, 2011)

Lots of great gear! Yeti Coolers, Dakota Decoys, RNT, Buck Gardner, Avery GHG, and 6 or more guns. We have a 6 man 3 day snow goose hunt in MO or SD. Too much stuff to list. Pm for tickets and more info!


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 27, 2011)

the good stuff keeps rolling in boys! Costa del mars, more calls, and even some stuff for the wife/girlfriend!


----------



## Burritoboy (Oct 4, 2011)

How is this for a list of goodies going home with folks at our upcoming banquet:

- Just got the confirmation we will have a matched set of the Three new RNT Daisy Cutters
- Fowlfield Calls
- Keith Custom Calls
- Misfire Game Calls
- Hand carved decoy by Matt DeFore
- set of 6 Don Mintz Black Duck Decoys
- Matched Duck & Goose calls from Hawk Run Custom Calls
- Guns, Guns and Guns
- Yeti Coolers
- Costa del Mar
- Dakota Decoys
- Avery GHG
- Steve Reeves with Supreme turkey calls has committed to donate at least 1 hand crafted signed and numbered wood duck call or a hand crafted signed and numbered turkey call
- Snow Goose trip for 6
- More trips coming in soon
- This is all before we add in the package from Delta.
- We also have donations for the ladies in your life with gift certificates from several boutiques around Middle Georgia.

We just signed up to get the guy from down around Albany to come up and do an all you can eat Seafood buffet. It will be a night of great prizes, good folks and raising money for the ducks both near and far- it promises to be a great event. Hope you can join us. We planned it on a Saturday night this year so those of you who are a little further out can make it up.

Oh, and we have something in the works for this spring that you will not want to miss hearing about.....


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 5, 2011)

.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2011)

How far is the closest hotel??


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 6, 2011)

about, 2-3 miles


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 6, 2011)

There are a few newer ones on that side of town next to the centerplex.   http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/mcnfs-macon-marriott-city-center/


----------



## Burritoboy (Oct 10, 2011)

Add in a pair of custom carved cork decoys from Church decoy company and we also got a pair of Kick's Choke tubes to add to the pot today.

Guys this thing is shaping up to be an epic event, call up some buddies and make a trip out for the night.


----------



## Burritoboy (Oct 10, 2011)

I mentioned the Package from Delta earlier here is all that it brings to the banquet:
Guns from Benelli, Remington, Franchi and Mossberg
Framed Artwork
Carved Decoys from Randy Tull and the Carvers of Conservation Decorative Decoys
Boyt Gun Case
Mud River Dog Products and Blind Bag
Drake and McCalister waterfowl field products, gun cases, chest packs and fanny packs
Bushnell Binoculars 
Final Approach: Layout Blinds, Floating Skiff Shotgun Case (2),  Blind Bag
Gamehide Package: Waterfowl Vest, Skull Cap and Neck Gaiter
Natural Gear Package: Fleece Skull Cap, Handwarmer Barrell, Fanny Pack, Blind Bag, Gun Case & Long Trip Duffle Bag
Tanglefree Package: Backpack Decoy Bag, 32 oz Thermos & Suitcase
Champion Shooters Ridge Monkey Bag Gun Rest
Flambeau Package: Shell Box, Wader Bag, and Blind Bag
Custom Art Concepts Blaze Orange Duffle Pack
Inhibitor Gun Protection Package: Gun Sock, 12 ga Moisture Package, Micro Fiber Cloth, Rust Prevention Chips, and Protective Gun Shield
Shack Mat 
Goose Flags
Sculptures
Call of the Year:  Illinois River Valley/DJ Cuttdown Olt D-2 Duck Call
Haley Vines Package:  Small Pouch Bag, Shooting Bag, Gun Sleeve
Knives:  Cherrywood BUCK knife and 14 Piece Knife Block Set
Wine Box and Tools 
Jumbo Engraved Flask
Buck Gardner Acrylic Duck and Goose Call Set 
Lots of Additional accessories and youth items as well.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How far is the closest hotel??



Mill, you talk my hubby into going and I'll volunteer to be ya'lls designated driver!  Check yo' schedule...


----------



## Swamp Star (Oct 10, 2011)

Im in. where can I get a table?????????? Do I get with the OG for the post or just hope for the best at the door?


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 11, 2011)

An Update to a previously listed item. Our 3 day Snow Goose hunt with Neu Outdoors ( www.neuoutdoors.com ) is now a full field hunt meaning up to 8 guys!!!! Its good for both Missouri or South Dakota, this season or the next. 2000 decoys, no limits, and no plugs boys! Gunna be a hot item at the banquet!


----------



## Burritoboy (Oct 21, 2011)

Another quick update to a previously listed item,  the decoy that Matt Defore carved for our banquet just won the competition for the state of Georgia.







We are not holding anything back for this banquet, it is going to be an incredible night.  If you have never experienced the cooking from the Seafood man, that alone is worth the price of admission.  

I hope that you will make plans to be there, grab a few friends and make a night of it.  Who knows you might just walk out with some incredible items that will last a lifetime.  As they say "today could be the day."

PM me if you need tickets or information.  You can also find our chapters information on Facebook.  Just search Middle Georgia Delta Waterfowl Chapter.  This link might take you there: http://www.facebook.com/groups/107797249320437/

It is our goal to host the Finest Waterfowl Banquet in the state and we hope that you will come out and experience it with us on November 5th.


----------



## killerv (Oct 21, 2011)

the seafood guy is unreal, people will buy tickets just for that. Y'all save me some because I'll be coming out of the deer woods and may get there a little late.


----------



## Burritoboy (Oct 21, 2011)

killerv said:


> the seafood guy is unreal, people will buy tickets just for that. Y'all save me some because I'll be coming out of the deer woods and may get there a little late.



we will, that is another great thing about the seafood guy.  He guarantees that you won't run out of food.  

Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 24, 2011)

Got some taxidermy work donated guys, a duck and goose mount from BLUE GOOSE taxidermy. This will be a good chance to get a deal on your mounts before the season comes in!!!


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Ar15 for the banquet!!!*

NEW ITEM BOYS!!!!! We got a lil tactical package for yall to bid on the night of our Delta Waterfowl banquet. This is a good opportunity to get a great deal on an awesome weapon system.

1) Smith and Wesson M&P Sport AR-15 -.223/.556
Collapsable stock(M4 style)
Red Dot Tactical sight (and traditional iron sights)
30rd Mags
2)Spyderco Endura 4 Tactical Knife

3)Hat and Tshirt

All provided by HOWARDS PAWN & JEWELRY!!!!!


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 26, 2011)

Guys this is going to be a great night. We have more items than we have ever had, along with some AWESOME food and drinks!!!! PLEASE come out if you can and support those DUCKS!!!!


----------



## Burritoboy (Oct 26, 2011)

WOW!!! Thanks so much Howard, and thanks to Tommy for doing the leg work to pull this together.


----------



## georgiaboy94 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is going to be a great night folks. There will be plenty of chances to win some great stuff and the seafood is going to be out of this world. And remember, this is all for the ducks!


----------



## mo11217 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm so pumped for this banquet. Never been to a duck banquet before but with all the giveaways and chances to win these great prizes I'm ready to have a great night.


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Check these items out!!!*

updated items for the banquet guys! 
1)acrylic matching set goose/duck calls by buck gardner
2)illinois river valley calls DJ cut down key hole call in display        box
3)Remington R-1 1911 45 ACP.


----------



## Burritoboy (Oct 31, 2011)

Don Mintz decoys came in today, I had no clue they were going to be FULLY FLOCKED!!!!  They are incredible.  

Thank You Don Mintz


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 31, 2011)

I will be there! Headed up from augusta.


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 31, 2011)

AWESOME thanks for the Support!


----------



## levi5002 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey guys, i wanted to let yall know that if you are the winner of one of our 8 guns on the night of our banquet, you can take them home with you. only if you have you concealed carry permit and drivers license on hand. If you dont then you will head over to venture guns and pick it up there.

Hope to see a good many of yall out this saturday. Good food, drinks, and AWESOME prizes. Come on out and SUPPORT THOSE DUCKS!!!


----------



## levi5002 (Nov 2, 2011)

YETI and FA package got here today...


----------



## levi5002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey guys, every thing has really come together for this banquet tomorrow night! I want to thank all of you who have supported us thus far, and we hope to see all of yall out tomorrow night!!!!!!!!

thanks

Middle Georgia Delta Waterfowl Committee


----------



## RPM (Nov 5, 2011)

My wife and I are looking forward to a great evening!

Thought about staying over night but no one to take care of the dog and if we left him at Red Roof Inn, we would be getting a call that he's barking and have to leave the dinner. 

Oh well, the 1.5 hr. drive isn't too bad and I usually keep it to only 1-2 beers anyway. 

See you tonight.


----------



## snwade (Nov 5, 2011)

Y'all not have a football schedule's in macon?


----------



## gaowl56 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yea, schedules and DVR's! What are you trying to say? I'll be there.


----------



## levi5002 (Nov 6, 2011)

snwade said:


> Y'all not have a football schedule's in macon?



its 2011...DVR ...not to mention it was on the bar tv

Thanks to all who made it out tonight!!!!! Great time with great people!!!


----------



## RPM (Nov 6, 2011)

levi,

My wife and I had a wonderful time last night.
Food was great!
ALL the fellas putting this together were a true pleasure to meet!
Just wanted to tell you that you folks did a fine job putting your 2nd dinner together.

My wife and I were the couple at the small table on the left side near the stage.

Good luck to you all this season.


----------



## levi5002 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for the feed back! It was a great time for sure, please pm me with any suggestions for next years banquet!


----------

